# Moving reptiles to spain?



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

I maybe moving to Spain and i need to know if i could take my reptiles with me? I couldn't bare having to give any of my pets up i just wouldn't do it. Does any1 know if you can?


----------



## JamesLovelady (May 30, 2011)

wildenglishrose said:


> I maybe moving to Spain and i need to know if i could take my reptiles with me? I couldn't bare having to give any of my pets up i just wouldn't do it. Does any1 know if you can?


I've never done it but I am pretty sure there would be no issue exporting to spain, however they may need some quarantine as they are non indigenous blah blah blah... may not be useful but hope it helps slightly?


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

JamesLovelady said:


> I've never done it but I am pretty sure there would be no issue exporting to spain, however they may need some quarantine as they are non indigenous blah blah blah... may not be useful but hope it helps slightly?


Yeah quarantine worries me too cause id miss them  i wouldn't mind them going in to quarantine so much if it was a short time but i've heard up to two years if they would be allowed to go. I don't think i could go that long without them. :/


----------



## Sid crock (Apr 10, 2010)

If you drive no quarantine. If they are cite's you need paperwork.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Sid crock said:


> If you drive no quarantine. If they are cite's you need paperwork.


You can drive over to spain without the car being checked and them being found? Whats the paper work? Is it for all the cites? Sorry for all the questions..


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sid crock said:


> If you drive no quarantine. If they are cite's you need paperwork.


No quaranteen for any reptiles anywhere.
Spain is in the EU- no Cites required unless Appendix 1 animals where article 10's are needed.
Having said all that there may be domestic regulations and you know how awkward the Spanish authorities can be.
In real terms, nothing needed.


----------



## scott10 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi check out this site Oficina de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación hope this helps a bit


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

scott10 said:


> hi check out this site Oficina de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación hope this helps a bit


Thats a USA web site and Im not sure how much would apply with the US being outside the EU.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

peterf said:


> No quaranteen for any reptiles anywhere.
> Spain is in the EU- no Cites required unless Appendix 1 animals where article 10's are needed.
> Having said all that there may be domestic regulations and you know how awkward the Spanish authorities can be.
> In real terms, nothing needed.


If you do plan on driving them through id also carry a certificate of ownership and a health certificate declaring them fit to travel. These do not have a formal format and can be created by yourself. The individual signing the health certificate does not have to be a veterinary professional but can be a competent individual ie yourself. The ownership cert is to identify the animals as pets and will not be used for commercial purposes etc. Although not 100% necessary these would cover yourself if you were stopped.

If you want to fly them then contact JCS, Pet Shipping with JCS Pet Travel, the pet transport specialist. They're animal moving experts and are used by zoo's as well as private owners. and will sort it out for you.

All the best and let us know how you get on.


----------

